Ask HN: How do I get over my dislike for Java? - nezy
======
AnimalMuppet
Why do you dislike it? Do you dislike the language itself, or the code that
people have written in that language that you are currently having to work on?

What do you like better?

Java's OK as a language, neither great nor terrible. It has really complete
libraries, which are (IMO) the secret of the language's success. Garbage
collection makes it nicer than C++ for some problems.

Java often gets used for large-scale enterprise apps. This environment can be
soul-crushing, but it's not particularly the language's fault.

------
tomohawk
It's an old, creaky language with a lot of misfeatures and barnacles, but it
is widespread and there are a lot of jobs.

Like any chore, the best thing to do is hold your nose and just start working.
Focus on short term wins. Knock out each feature and move on to the next. As
you knock out features, take some time to learn the libraries and tech in more
detail. After a while, you may not like it, but at least it will become
tolerable and you'll have a skill people will pay you for.

~~~
the_arun
This philosophy applies for any programming language. All languages become old
some day and people start disliking without knowing why a language was created
in a way it is.

------
simonblack
Use it more. Get to know its lurks and perqs. Then you'll find out its
capabilities as well as its shortcomings. What is familiar is what is
comfortable.

------
holdthecheese
learn Kotlin

